# hi there from west virginia



## dallasheart242 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi there>>>> i am a 15 year old country girl>>>>> i have 32 horses on my moms and pops farm i really own three.....


I am obsessed with horses thats why i love horseforum.com.
I am now working on breaking canyerideme....he bucked me a couple of times but i got back on the saddle :shock: 

Dallas,limmerick and my pony forest are all my loves lol

I am entering limmerick in a halloween show where i have to dress him up and i have to dress up.....I am an instructor well co instructor for a farm in tunnolten wv...

i get to ride every day i am very greatfull horses are my life ....been riding since i was able to stay in the saddle by myself three...

My mom enters dallas in alit of barrel comps... :wink: 


I am vegan even though i am country .....Loving this right now


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

wow sounds like you have a very interesting life! can't wait to see pics of your horses! welcome welcome welcome!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

canyerideme - what a funny/cute name for a horse!

Welcome to the HF!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!!! Enjoy!


----------

